# At what age does the full thickened coat of a Maltese grow in?



## thepinkbee (Jul 26, 2012)

I know that the coat Maltese have as a puppy is more fine and scarce than what he/she will have when he/she grows up. I have a 6 month (7 month on Tuesday!) Maltese now. His fur is getting more matted than what's been typical these past few months.

Also, when can one start to see a Maltese's fur becoming silky/curly/cottony? The way it's looking right now, I have a cottony fluff ball of a dog! :wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

It sounds like Moon maybe blowing his puppy coat. Giovanni is almost 11 months and he is almost finished with the coat change - has been a nightmare since beginning of July, which would have been 8 months old for Gio. Get some detangler spray and don't skip the daily brushing - no matter what!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think if yours has a cottony coat now, that is how it will be as adult. I don't think there is a coat change until a year old. Here is my 2 1/2 year old COTTONY coat, Laurel, with my 20 week old SILKY coat , Dewey. Laurel's coat was always cottony, and did mat a lot during her puppy age. She doesn!t so much anymore, but I comb and brush her daily with a bath nice a week.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It really, really depends on genetics---like w/the teeth. My Lisi has never had coat change, and never really matted. Her coat isn't thick, but very silky. 
Usually the clue is that you begin to get mats that you didn't get before! Mats can also come w/lack of humidity (as in the winter when heat is run), or just not brushing regularly. Wind also causes mats or a coat that isn't kept clean. Wearing clothes or a harness all the time can cause mats. I do think cotton coats mat more easily as well!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was waiting for that dreaded coat change with Bailey, but it never happened. He had a beautiful coat as a puppy and has a gorgeous thick silk coat now. I cut him into a town and country when he was about 7-8 months old so maybe that is why I didn't experience the terrible mats?

Deborah is right about cottony coats. Cottony puppies become cottony adults. Their coats don't magically turn to silk. The good news is that cottony coats are great for puppy cuts.


----------

